# Halotestin - What Say You??



## Flathead (Aug 1, 2010)

I've already gotten some good feedback from a few of my road dogs on here, but I would also like to hear from the masses. Who has had any background with this stuff? What's the general consensus? I've done some research & it seems to be highly toxic (looks to be the most toxic oral) & can trigger some extremely aggressive behavior.

Have no intentions of using, just curious! 


Flathead


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2010)

I got some Halo, haven't used it yet...

what is a normal Dosing scheme?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Aug 1, 2010)

Halo was not a bad experience for the most part. I did low doseage 30mg ED for 4 weeks and took all the proper precautions and the thing I did note was headaches a lot.As far as results I kinda felt that it did give me a masteronish dry look and my strength went thru the roof. As far as ill behavior, I didn't experience any of that. But I never seem to get any of the so called "roid rage" from any compounds. Perhaps it's just me though, cause I'm always on a "level vibe".Stress makes my Dreads grow slower LOL !

Peace and Love


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2010)

So Halo is good for strength?


----------



## Flathead (Aug 1, 2010)

SD, is this something you would take leading up to one of your MMA fights?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Aug 2, 2010)

Flathead said:


> SD, is this something you would take leading up to one of your MMA fights?



Perhaps maybe 6 weeks out I would maybe consider it. Halo is not something I'd include in my normal protocol as the headaches were just way bad for me.

Peace and Love


----------



## XYZ (Aug 2, 2010)

Flathead said:


> SD, is this something you would take leading up to one of your MMA fights?


 

NO.  Cheque drops are 1000 times better.


----------



## Saney (Aug 2, 2010)

my UGL doesn't sell Cheque drops


----------



## unclem (Aug 2, 2010)

i took halo, 60mg ed and had a bad attitude, quit before results were noted. gp sells cheque drops but there garbage, not underdosed, they just suck period. at least the place i get my other gp products.


----------



## Saney (Aug 2, 2010)

So where can i find some Cheque drops?


----------



## Flathead (Aug 2, 2010)

LMFAO, Saney will try anything at least once!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 2, 2010)

That's how I knew being a gay prostitute wasn't for me


----------



## Flathead (Aug 2, 2010)

unclem said:


> i took halo, 60mg ed and had a bad attitude, quit before results were noted.


 

That's my biggest issue, I'm already a bit intense! 60mg e/d sounds like a pretty heavy dose for Halo?


----------



## Saney (Aug 2, 2010)

lol I wouldn't go close to 60.. thats gotta be insane


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Aug 2, 2010)

These are just some thoughts I had when I read bout cheque drops being a better choice for a fighter and due to a bit of experience in this area, I have to respectfully disagree. Cheque drops are a very bad choice for any fighter. If one felt that he really needed something for an edge Halo would be a better choice. I've got a friend that is known for his " ear bite'n" who was on cheque drops . Need I say more. Compounds allow you to train harder and recover faster, but if you're a fighter ,and you need somethin for aggression ?!?!? Then you're in the wrong game.lol Rage is not something that a professional fighter even considers as part of his game. To be really honest I think that any great combat sports athlete focus is on develop'n higher skill levels as opposed to look'n for " magic in a bottle". But I'm just old school, and what the hell would I know anyway ! lol

Peace and Love


----------



## XYZ (Aug 2, 2010)

20-40mg ED maximum.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 2, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> 20-40mg ED maximum.


 

I agree, & a first time Halo user might be wise to start out at 20mg e/d, for the 1st week or two.


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 2, 2010)

im thinkin of tryin 10mgs three days a week pre workout.....this way i can get rage like saney and bft.   






but i dont think i will do their post workout protocol....


----------



## weldingman (Aug 2, 2010)

40 mgs a day and very good for strength, the aggression part is bs to me, but  cheque drops helps with aggresstion and intensify's you from point *a *to point *b.*

*The Master of the bench *


----------



## Flathead (Aug 2, 2010)

weldingman said:


> 40 mgs a day and very good for strength, the aggression part is bs to me, but cheque drops helps with aggresstion and intensify's you from point *a *to point *b.*
> 
> *The Master of the bench *


 


how long of a cycle?


----------



## Saney (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't take advice from Weldingman or he'll beg you to suck his 700lb bench press cock afterwards


----------



## ROID (Aug 2, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Don't take advice from Weldingman or he'll beg you to suck his 700lb bench press cock afterwards



700 even fit on a bar ?


----------



## Saney (Aug 2, 2010)

well, i'm not exactly sure of the weight, but i remember him bragging about a 700+lb Bench Press


----------



## ROID (Aug 2, 2010)

hmmm.......

hugh my penis is


----------



## weldingman (Aug 3, 2010)

Ever heard of 100lbs plates , f--king rookies hahahahahahahahahahahahahah, oh for Halo 4 to 5 weeks thats it and saney, you fat out of shape pig, it was 600+ something you will never live to see not even on a leg press , lmao. *I am the light and the way.*


----------



## ROID (Aug 3, 2010)

i've actually never seen 100lb plates .
600+ is believable. I've seen a few guys push 500+ for reps.  

Hell i can bench over 300 at certain times and I'm not a big person by any means.


----------



## jcar1016 (Aug 3, 2010)

Just thought I'd chime in here in agreeance with my Homey SD, if your a fighter and need to take something to increase your aggression why not take up soccer? LOL seriously Halo can be good for short runs I've never had any aggression issues from it but have known a couple other guys who did.  Halo reminds me alot of Anadrol, not chemically ofcoarse just effect wise.


----------



## Saney (Aug 3, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Ever heard of 100lbs plates , f--king rookies hahahahahahahahahahahahahah, oh for Halo 4 to 5 weeks thats it and saney, you fat out of shape pig, it was 600+ something you will never live to see not even on a leg press , lmao. *I am the light and the way.*



How does he know all this?? He must be Godly!


----------



## unclem (Aug 3, 2010)

you should here what the worlds strongest men take in halo doses, it would blow your mind. but i wouldnt take 10mg anyway now it makes ya mean, but controllable.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 3, 2010)

if your gonna go all out, just stack halo with methyl tren.

might be your last cycle though.


----------



## mooch2321 (Aug 4, 2010)

i did that right before my liver surgery, put on some good size from it and i probably would have kept it if i didnt have to have my surgery.  Doc said i was eatin too much protein, stressed my liver too bad.  Damn protein!


----------



## unclem (Aug 6, 2010)

if i could come even close to 600lb bench i would brag to, thats a good bench.


----------



## mrrvau (Aug 8, 2010)

halo good fro strength and aggression but not for size.
Boxers and MMA fighters are known to use Halo for the aggression and strength increase without having to change weight classes


----------



## Flathead (Aug 8, 2010)

Everyone seems to be roughly, saying the same thing. Halo is crazy for strength, but not real big as a size gaining tool.


----------



## superted (Aug 8, 2010)

ROID said:


> i've actually never seen 100lb plates .
> 600+ is believable. I've seen a few guys push 500+ for reps.
> 
> Hell i can bench over 300 at certain times and I'm not a big person by any means.








YouTube Video











new to the forum, looks like fun

PEACE


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Aug 8, 2010)

mrrvau said:


> halo good fro strength and aggression but not for size.
> Boxers and MMA fighters are known to use Halo for the aggression and strength increase without having to change weight classes



 LOL


----------

